# non mi va di leggerlo



## zipp404

Quando il soggetto del verbo è un sostantivo, *andare*, tra l'atro, significa _piacere, garbare, soddisfare_.  

*Esempio*:  _Il fondamentalismo islamico non mi va, in effeti non mi va nessun genere di fascismo o machismo e non mi vanno nemmeno le persone omofobiche o sessiste._

*1.* Che valore ha seguito dalla preposizione *di + infinito *, come ad esempio, nel seguente contesto, e 
*2.* come parafrasarlo ?

«Il tuo romanzo l'ho ricevuto da un pezzo, ma adesso *non mi va di leggerlo*.»

_*Grzie!*_


----------



## vale_new

Ciao!

non sono in vena di leggerlo?


----------



## zipp404

Perfetto e chiarissimo.  Grzie dell'aiuto!


----------



## laurentius87

Anche: _non ho voglia di leggerlo_.


----------



## vale_new

non ho gana di leggerlo?


----------



## ursu-lab

laurentius87 said:


> Anche: _non ho voglia di leggerlo_.



Direi solo "non ho voglia di" leggerlo.

"(Non) essere in vena" ha una connotazione piuttosto precisa dal punto di vista emotivo perché significa "*(non) essere dell'umore *giusto"/"(non) essere ispirato" per fare qualcosa:
oggi non sono in vena di festeggiamenti, ho avuto una giornataccia =

implica il fatto di "essere giù di morale";

oggi non sono in vena di scrivere = non sono ispirato, non sono abbastanza "carico".

Mentre "non avere voglia di qualcosa/di fare qualcosa" può essere anche per motivi semplicemente pratici, come per es. non avere tempo e basta. Esattamente come "andare [a qualcuno] di fare qualcosa/qualcosa".

Ti va una birra? -> Hai voglia di (prendere) una birra?
Oggi mi va di andare al cinema. -> Oggi ho voglia di andare al cinema.

La frase "non sono in vena di una birra", per es., non ha senso, a meno che la birra non abbia un effetto psicologico particolare su una persona, cosa che può avvenire con altre sostanze.
Anche "(non) sono in vena di andare al cinema" è un po' assurdo, perché non viene richiesto un particolare umore per vedere un film, ma avrebbe senso, invece, con "oggi non sono in vena di andare al cinema a vedere un film drammatico", se, chi parla, è già triste per i fatti suoi e non ha voglia di deprimersi ulteriormente.  


Con "non sono in vena di leggerlo" sembra che il fatto di leggerlo potrebbe provocare in lui delle sensazioni emotive sgradevoli  o potrebbe peggiorare quelle che già prova, e non che non ne ha voglia e basta.


----------



## francisgranada

ursu-lab said:


> Direi solo "non ho voglia di" leggerlo.
> 
> Oggi mi va di andare al cinema. -> Oggi ho voglia di andare al cinema.



Oppure:

 ... non mi _conviene _leggerlo
 ... non mi _conviene _andare al cinema


----------



## ursu-lab

francisgranada said:


> Oppure:
> 
> ... non mi _conviene _leggerlo
> ... non mi _conviene _andare al cinema



Perché?  Cosa intendi per "convenire"?


----------



## francisgranada

ursu-lab said:


> Perché?  Cosa intendi per "convenire"?



Più o meno questo: "essere appropriato o adatto a una circostanza" 

Quindi_ ...addesso non mi va di leggerlo,_ perché addesso non ci sono (o non trovo) le circostanze "giuste" o appropriate per leggere il detto romanzo (incluso la possibilità di _"non ho voglia"_), cioè: _addesso non mi conviene_ ...

Non va bene così  ?


----------



## marco.cur

No, non va bene. Mi va vuol dire ne ho voglia, ho piacere, gradisco, etc.


----------



## infinite sadness

vale_new said:


> non ho gana di leggerlo?


Sì, gana è giusto, anche se è un termine arcaico.


----------



## zipp404

Grazie per la precisazione.   In tal caso, come dimostra Ursulab, la costruzione _andare + di infinito_ ha il medesimo valore di _non aver voglia DI FARE qualcosa._.  

Ecco l'intero contesto, per essere più preciso.  Scrive una donna.  Il bambino l'è appena morto in clinica, due giorni dopo il parto. Le frasi sono di Natalia Ginzburg.

Caro Giuseppe, Roberta mi ha detto che ti ha scritto e così sai già cosa mi è successo.
Il tuo romanzo l'ho ricevuto da un pezzo, ma adesso *non mi va di leggerlo.  Non mi va nemmeno di toccarlo.*.  Se mi scrivi, non mi scrivere parole di compassione.  *Non mi va di essere compassinata*.


.


----------



## marco.cur

infinite sadness said:


> Sì, gana è giusto, anche se è un termine arcaico.


Pensavo che non fosse un termine italiano, invece l'ho trovato sul Petrocchi del 1914  tra i termini fuori uso.

In sardo voglia si dice gana.


----------



## Montesacro

ursu-lab said:


> "(Non) essere in vena" ha una connotazione piuttosto precisa dal punto di vista emotivo perché significa "*(non) essere dell'umore *giusto"/"(non) essere ispirato" per fare qualcosa:
> oggi non sono in vena di festeggiamenti, ho avuto una giornataccia =
> 
> implica il fatto di "essere giù di morale";
> 
> oggi non sono in vena di scrivere = non sono ispirato, non sono abbastanza "carico".


 




ursu-lab said:


> La frase "non sono in vena di una birra", per es., non ha senso, a meno che la birra non abbia un effetto psicologico particolare su una persona, cosa che può avvenire con altre sostanze.
> Anche "(non) sono in vena di andare al cinema" è un po' assurdo, perché non viene richiesto un particolare umore per vedere un film, ma avrebbe senso, invece, con "oggi non sono in vena di andare al cinema a vedere un film drammatico", se, chi parla, è già triste per i fatti suoi e non ha voglia di deprimersi ulteriormente.


 
Mah... non sono d'accordo.
Non capisco perché la frase "non sono in vena di una birra" per te non abbia senso.
Stessa cosa per "non sono in vena di andare al cinema"; non c'è nulla di assurdo in questa frase.
Si può benissimo non essere dell'umore giusto per fare queste cose.


----------



## ursu-lab

Montesacro said:


> Mah... non sono d'accordo.
> Non capisco perché la frase "non sono in vena di una birra" per te non abbia senso.
> Stessa cosa per "non sono in vena di andare al cinema"; non c'è nulla di assurdo in questa frase.
> Si può benissimo *non essere dell'umore giusto* (appunto) per fare queste cose.




VOglio dire, *letteralmente:* "non sono in vena di una birra (=preferisco un bicchiere di vino)" non ha senso. 

Se non vuoi berti una birra e preferisci un martini o una coca cola dirai semplicemente: 
la birra *non mi va*, preferisco un martini
oppure 
no, *non ho voglia* di una birra, preferisco un martini.

Lo "stato d'animo" o l'"umore" richiesto per berti una birra è lo stesso del martini o di un bicchiere di vino, no?

Ha senso invece se "non sono in vena di una birra" sottintende il fatto che *non ti va di uscire* (a bere una birra con gli amici) e preferisci startene per i fatti tuoi. Ma non è, appunto, il significato letterale della frase.

Avere voglia/andare (a qualcuno) può essere usato con entrambi i significati, ma "essere in vena" può essere usato *solo *nel secondo caso.

Lo stesso vale con "non sono in vena di andare al cinema" che sottintende il fatto che ci siano dei problemi personali (l'hai detto tu usando l'espressione "dell'umore giusto") che non ti rendono piacevole questa prospettiva. 
È molto di più di un semplice: non ho voglia di andare al cinema (ma preferisco, per es., andare a teatro). 
Puoi essere di ottimo umore ma non aver voglia di andare a una festa perché non ti va e basta.  Se *non *sei in vena, *non *sei di ottimo umore.



zipp404 said:


> Grazie per la precisazione.   In tal caso, come dimostra Ursulab, la costruzione _non andare + di infinito_ ha il medesimo valore di _non aver voglia DI FARE qualcosa._.
> 
> Ecco l'intero contesto, per essere più preciso.  Scrive una donna.  Il  bambino le è appena morto in clinica, due giorni dopo il parto. Le frasi  sono di Natalia Ginzburg.
> 
> Caro Giuseppe, Roberta mi ha detto che ti ha scritto e così sai già cosa mi è successo.
> Il tuo romanzo l'ho ricevuto da un pezzo, ma adesso *non mi va di leggerlo.  Non mi va nemmeno di toccarlo.*.  Se mi scrivi, non mi scrivere parole di compassione.  *Non mi va di essere compatita*.
> 
> 
> .



Dopo aver letto il contesto, e sapendo che si sta parlando di tristezza e di "depressione" per un lutto, "non essere in vena" sì che può essere usato, nella prima frase: 
non sono in vena di leggerlo (non sono dell'umore giusto per concentrarmi e godere della lettura del libro. 

Nella seconda e nella terza, invece, non lo userei perché:
nella seconda il verbo "toccare" implica un atto troppo immediato, superficiale, semplice che, proprio perché semplice, non richiede uno sforzo che possa alterare un certo stato d'animo;
nella terza nemmeno perché a *nessuno *piace essere compatito, quindi non è necessario specificare che "non sono in vena di essere compatita".


----------



## Montesacro

ursu-lab said:


> (...)
> Ha senso invece se "non sono in vena di una birra" sottintende il fatto che *non ti va di uscire* (a bere una birra con gli amici) e preferisci startene per i fatti tuoi.
> (...)


 
Appunto.



ursu-lab said:


> (...)
> Lo stesso vale con "non sono in vena di andare al cinema" che sottintende il fatto che ci siano dei problemi personali (l'hai detto tu usando l'espressione "dell'umore giusto") che non ti rendono piacevole questa prospettiva.
> È molto di più di un semplice: non ho voglia di andare al cinema (ma preferisco, per es., andare a teatro).
> Puoi essere di ottimo umore ma non aver voglia di andare a una festa perché non ti va e basta. Se *non *sei in vena, *non *sei di ottimo umore.
> (...)


 
Appunto.


Conclusione: 
- entrambe le frasi hanno senso; 
- in entrambe le frasi non c'è nulla di assurdo.


----------



## ursu-lab

Montesacro said:


> Conclusione:
> - entrambe le frasi hanno senso;
> - in entrambe le frasi non c'è nulla di assurdo.



Credo che ci sia un malinteso di fondo (per la precisione un "a meno che" che evidentemente ti è sfuggito). Le frasi hanno un senso ma un significato *diverso*.



ursu-lab said:


> non ha senso,* a meno  che *la birra non abbia *un effetto psicologico* particolare su una  persona,
> 
> [...] [il cinema] avrebbe  senso, invece, [...] *se*, chi parla, *è già triste*




Parlavo di *sfumature psicologiche* che rendono diverse le espressioni andare/avere voglia (che sono sinonime) da "essere in vena" (che ha un significato diverso). 
E che, fuori da un certo contesto determinato, rendono scorretto (assurdo) lo scambio. Perché, appunto, non sono sinonime.

Faccio un esempio pratico:
sei al mare e non hai voglia di fare il bagno perché l'acqua è fredda o perché sei appena uscito dal parrucchiere.

Se un tuo amico ti chiede "vieni a fare un bagno?" cosa gli rispondi?

1) No, non mi va. 
2) No, non ne ho voglia. 
3) No, non sono in vena. 

A questo mi riferivo con "assurdo" nel caso della terza frase, cioè nell'applicare "essere in vena" a una birra come semplice bevanda, mentre in realtà si sta parlando di "bere in compagnia", di "uscire con gli amici" (per divertirsi e stare in compagnia bisogna essere in vena, cioè essere dell'umore giusto). La birra sottintende *altro *e non è l'oggetto *reale *di "non essere in vena". Mentre se dici "non ho voglia di una birra"/"non mi va la birra", la birra può essere perfettamente l'oggetto *reale *del tuo rifiuto (per "ingerire" una birra non bisogna essere in vena, ma sì averne voglia perché la birra deve piacerti). Quindi non sono sinonimi. Con quest'esempio dell'acqua credo che sia piuttosto difficile trovare un contesto in cui usare "non sono in vena".

Tornando alla Ginzburg, il libro è un regalo di Giuseppe, e visto che il suo amico ne è l'autore, vorrebbe poterlo apprezzare e dedicargli l'attenzione che merita, per cui, essendo depressa, pensa che non sia il miglior momento per farlo: adesso non le va=non è in vena= non è ispirata. Non ha nemmeno la forza di toccarlo, perché anche un minimo gesto le causa sofferenza.


----------



## infinite sadness

marco.cur said:


> Pensavo che non fosse un termine italiano, invece l'ho trovato sul Petrocchi del 1914  tra i termini fuori uso.
> 
> In sardo voglia si dice gana.


Anche il Gabrielli - Hoepli 2008 lo porta, con il simbolo della croce.


----------



## zipp404

zipp404 said:


> «Il tuo romanzo l'ho ricevuto da un pezzo, ma adesso *non mi va di leggerlo*.»


  Dato lo stato d'animo di chi parla ── la disposizione depressiva, la mancanza di voglia d'intraprendere qualsiasi attività, ecc.── *vi* sembra giusto parafrasare l'espressione con:

«Il tuo romanzo l'ho ricevuto da un pezzo, ma adesso *non MI SENTO di* leggerlo.»     (_oppure_ non ME LA SENTO di  leggerlo.)  _*?*_

.


----------



## infinite sadness

Sì, anche "non mi sento" si usa con lo stesso significato di "non mi va" o di "non ho voglia".


----------



## zipp404

_Grazie, Infinite._


----------



## ursu-lab

zipp404 said:


> Dato lo stato d'animo di chi parla ── la disposizione depressiva, la mancanza di voglia d'intraprendere qualsiasi attività, ecc.── *vi* sembra giusto parafrasare l'espressione con:
> 
> «Il tuo romanzo l'ho ricevuto da un pezzo, ma adesso *non MI SENTO di* leggerlo.»      (_oppure_ non ME LA SENTO di  leggerlo.)  _*?*_
> 
> .



 Tutti e due vanno benissimo.


----------

